# Biscayne Bay 6/15



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

way to go man. beautiful shot.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Great pic and nice fish.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

WTG! Next time post more pics for those of us who don't get to fish down there.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

You know what we call those fish around here.....




DINNER !!!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah that mutton is some fine eating. I sure do miss living in cutler ridge.  

Nice fish too.  they're a lot fun to catch on the flats or finger channels out there around soldier key.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, 

Let me know when you wnat to try for some Bones... I'm free Saturday Thru Wednesday... 

How's the D2D runnin?

Cheers


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'm not much of a photographer but I'll certainly start taking more pic's. It's definitly a big change from mosquito lagoon.

Jan, the D2D is running great and gets me _almost_ anywhere I need to go. I'm busy this weekend but will be free any other weekend till lobster season starts   so i'll let keep in touch with ya.

Here is a pic I took a little while back after hooking, but not landing, my first bonefish.


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Well; I'm 1/2 way thru the first module of my class. It's been a [email protected], but I'm managing.

I haven't been on the water for over a month now. Jonesing really bad. Hope to get a break soon and wet a line.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice job!  I agree on seeing more pics...


----------

